# Une apple watch / deux iphones = 1 possibilité



## globetrotter (4 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

 Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, je profite donc de ce post pour vous saluer ! 

Fidèle à la pomme j'ai été parmi les premiers à commander et recevoir mon apple watch. Comme beaucoup de Français je possède deux iphones, que je n'utilise que très peu ensembles (résident à l'étranger). 

Dans le cadre d'un prochain voyage, je me suis interrogé sur la possibilité de connecter mes deux iphones sur ma watch en imaginant soit les connecter ensemble soit switcher de l'un à l'autre. 

Après avoir contacter le service technique, a qui j'ai semble t'il posé une colle, il semblerait que cela n'est pas possible. 

Seul moyen de switcher = de stopper le jumelage de l'apple watch avec le téléphone 1 ce qui a pour effet de créer une sauvegarde, puis de jumeler (et donc refaire l'ensemble du processus d'installation) le téléphone 2 etc. à chaque fois que l'on veut passer de l'un à l'autre.

Le technicien me dit avoir remonté mon soucis aux ingénieurs et m'a invité à faire de même via un lien de feed-back, je trouve assez stupéfiant que Apple n'ait pas pensé à ce sujet tout bête. 

Si je trouve déjà assez anormal au 21ème siècle de devoir avoir deux iphones plutôt qu'un double lecteur de carte à puce (même si je comprends bien l'interêt commercial !) je m'imagine mal avec deux apple watch.

à vous lire...


----------



## micka100 (4 Mai 2015)

Le problème c'est plus le fait qu'il faut au XXIe siècle une carte SIM.


----------



## poulroudou (4 Mai 2015)

globetrotter a dit:


> Comme beaucoup de Français je possède deux iphones, que je n'utilise que très peu ensembles (résident à l'étranger).



Beinnnnnnnnnnn, franchement, j'en connais pas tant que ça. Au mieux, ils ont un tel pro, et un perso, mais n'ont pas trop d'affinités avec leur tel pro... C'est plus un boulet qu'autre chose

Sinon, vu que l'Apple watch est assez longue à appairer avec l'iPhone, la réponse des tech d'Apple ne me surprend pas. Et la réponse genre "on fais remonter votre demande aux ingénieurs", est plus une réponse de principe, ou polie...

Je pense que les Boss d'Apple se sont posés la question, et n'y ont pas vu d'interet. Mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2015)

globetrotter a dit:


> .....
> 
> Si je trouve déjà assez anormal au 21ème siècle de devoir avoir deux iphones plutôt qu'un double lecteur de carte à puce (même si je comprends bien l'interêt commercial !) je m'imagine mal avec deux apple watch.
> 
> à vous lire...


Ben, chez Apple, ils t'imaginent bien eux avec 2 AppleWatch !


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2015)

Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt d'avoir les mesures sur deux appareils. Mais bon, pourquoi pas ?

À mon avis, ce genre de système va juste perturber les mesures.

Moi, j'ai deux iPhone. Un perso tout le temps avec moi, et un autre pro que je laisse de temps en temps e coté. Donc, ma vie numérique est reliée à mon Tél. perso. Rien d'autre.


----------



## globetrotter (4 Mai 2015)

La faculté de switcher de l'un à l'autre pourrait être à minima pratique.


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

globetrotter a dit:


> Le technicien me dit avoir remonté mon soucis aux ingénieurs et m'a invité à faire de même via un lien de feed-back, je trouve assez stupéfiant que Apple n'ait pas pensé à ce sujet tout bête.



C'est fini ça... C'était avant. Ils ne pensent plus chez Apple maintenant... Ça rapporte pas assez. Maintenant suffit de regarder ce que fait le voisin et de le sortir en aluminium !


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2015)

çà, c'est de la critique "soupape de pression": ça soulage mais c'est tout.


----------



## Vanton (4 Mai 2015)

Ça fait un bien fou ! [emoji1]


----------



## globetrotter (4 Mai 2015)

En attendant, peut être qu'ils pourraient prévenir les clients en amont... bref on verra comment ça évolue.


----------

